

Ask HN: Why not a chat theme? - mikomeltzer

We have blog themes, website themes so why not chat themes?
======
BCounsell
What kind of theme would you use for chatting about this?

~~~
mikomeltzer
Well, if we decided to add a chat we want that it will match the overall
blog/chat design .... What do you think?

RumbleTalk

~~~
BCounsell
I think that would be good start!

